# Factory defective toothbrush



## kwalker (Mar 4, 2011)

Normally, I thought manufacturers got rid of duds or defective pieces instead of selling them. This toothbrush says "DEFECTIVE / FACTORY SECOND" Does this mean anything other than being defective? If not, why would someone have a defective toothbrush? I could only think that it would be sold cheaper whoever bought it to save a few pennies. What kind of defects would be associated with a toothbrush of the day? Any input on this one? Thanks as always to answering my game of 20 questions []

 "A clean tooth never decays"


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7598110_factory-second-mean.html

 Thats it, to save some pennies.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 5, 2011)

Its not odd that factory seconds would be distributed but it seems a little odd that they would go to the trouble to mark them as such.
 I would guess this was done so that unscroupulous people wouldnt try to sell them as first rate ones.

 They could have been sold in discount stores or even provided to prisons, who knows?


 Is there anything that looks obviously defective about it?  Maybe the bone had cracks or the pig brisle count was too low?


----------



## kwalker (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks the info guys. The head is broken off so I can't tell if anything is damaged there but otherwise the handle looks alright for being in the ground for 100 years...


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, that's more than likely the defect.........it had no head or bristles. []  ~Mike


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2011)

I really enjoy stuff like this. Is it bone, celluloid, rubber, or what? They did seem to be wary of "inferior substitutes."




1903


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for the large image. They did have some nice ads. This one is so Beardsleyesque:




From.




1918




From.


----------

